# Do you know about compatibility of Kidkraft tain sets with Imaginarium, Brio, Thomas?



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

At Costco there is this great Kidkraft train set and train table. I am thinking about getting it for ds for an upcoming holiday. However, I had previously been set on buying him an Imaginarium set because it was compatible with both Brio and Thomas. Is Kidkraft compatible with any of those three?


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

: I was wondering about that set also, we were thinking about getting in for ds for x-mas.


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

We have the KidKraft Costco table and it is compatible with Brio, Thomas, etc. It is a fabulous deal!


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Awesome! How exciting! I hope that Costco keeps them around for a while, since I probably won't get over there to buy it until winter.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

PSA: I was at Costco earlier this week and they had a Thomas brand train set for $149. It was a 100-piece set, which would usually cost twice that, plus it came with a padded-top box to put the trains in. I wish I'd written down the set number so I could link to it...


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

Okay, I was at the Costco today. It's the _Work and Wash_ set. I found it online for between $160 and $270.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Slight tangent: My son has more train cars than pieces of track.







(He's only got 8 pieces of track). I wanted to go online and order more wooden tracks from one of those independent makers, but I have heard that they're not all as high-quality as the Brio/Thomas tracks. Does anyone know of a good online brand that's not too expensive?


----------

